# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Rugova dhe Moisiu ne 28 Nentor

## Brari

Mesazh i Presidentit Rugova për 28 Nëntorin, Ditën e Flamurit 




       Prishtinë, 27 nëntor 2002 

- Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, me rastin e 28 Nëntorit - Ditës së Flamurit, qytetarëve të Kosovës u është drejtuar me këtë mesazh. 

- Për Ditën e Flamurit, 28 Nëntorin, ju shpreh urimet e mia të sinqerta dhe krenare, ashtu siç e ndiejmë dhe e nderojmë të gjithë ne këtë ditë. 

Dita e 28 Nëntorit është data më e shënuar në historinë moderne shqiptare pas 28 Nëntorit të Gjergj Kastriotit  Skënderbeut. 

Dita e 28 Nëntorit e vitit 1912 është po ashtu Dita e Pavarësisë shqiptare, e cila u cungua pa vullnetin e shqiptarëve. 

Në këto 90 vjet, shqiptarët u forcuan në të gjitha viset e tyre. Pavarësia e Kosovës, që bazohet në vullnetin e shprehur të popullit, do të qetësonte Kosovën, të gjithë shqiptarët dhe këtë pjesë të Evropës e të botës.  

Pra, një Kosovë e pavarur, e integruar në NATO, në BE dhe në miqësi të përhershme me SHBA-të është përcaktimi i popullit të saj.  


Në Ditën e Flamurit, do theksuar se forcimi i shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, në Luginën e Preshevës dhe në Mal të Zi, është evident dhe në progres e sipër. 

Po ashtu, edhe Shqipëria është në rrugë të mirë të konsolidimit demokratik dhe ekonomik. 

Për këto tri vjet pas luftës, Kosova ka pasur një progres të madh në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Kjo është bërë me përkrahjen e miqve tanë dhe në bashkëpunim me UNMIK-un dhe KFOR-in.  

Kështu, Kosova po forcohet gjithnjë e më shumë si shoqëri dhe shtet demokratik, për të mirën e të gjithë qytetarëve të saj, dhe pret njohjen formale, që do t'i shpejtonte proceset demokratike dhe ekonomike. 

Me fat Dita e Flamurit! 

Zoti i bekoftë të gjithë shqiptarët! 

Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën dhe popullin e saj të qytetëruar!, - thuhet në fund të mesazhit të Presidentit të Kosovës, 

Ibrahim Rugova. 

-----------


Fjala e plote e Presidentit të Republikës, Alfred Moisiu, me rastin e 90 vjetorit të Pavarësisë 




28 nëntor 2002 / Trepca.net

 - Sot në Vlorë në ora 10.00 mbahet manifestimi qendror i kremtimit të 90-vjetorit të Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Presidenti i Republikës së Shqipërisë Alfred Mosiu do ta mbajë fjalën kryesore për këtë jubile të rëndësishëm nga historia e shqiptarëve. 

Në vazhdim po e japim fjalën e plotë të Presidentit të Shqipërisë. 


Të dashur qytetarë të Vlorës, 
I nderuar zoti Kryetar i Bashkisë, 
Të nderuar politikanë, diplomatë dhe të ftuar të pranishëm 

Sot shteti ynë shqiptar mbush 90 vjet. Unë kam kënaqësinë që bashkë me ju të përkujtojme 28 nëntorin, datën  simbol që lidhet me krijimin dhe integritetin e shtetit shqiptar.  

Në këtë përvjetor, për herë të parë në 90 vitet e historisë së shtetit shqiptar, jemi bashkuar të gjithë shqiptarët, duke i dhënë fund kohrave, kur festat kombëtare ndaheshin sipas bindjeve politike.  


28 nëntori është një ditë paqeje, dashurie, krenarie dhe kujtimi për të gjithë shqiptarët kudo që ndodhen ata. 90 vjet më parë, disa nga bijtë më të shquar të historisë sonë, të udhëhequr nga mendja e urtë e plakut flokëbardhë Ismail Qemali, ngritën flamurin në Vlorë dhe shpallën pavarësinë. Akti i tyre atdhetar përbën ngjarjen më të rëndësishme në historinë e shtetit shqiptar.   

Ky akt na bën sot të përulemi me respekt të thellë ndaj veprës së Ismail Qemalit, Isa Boletinit, vëllezërve Frashëri, Luigj Gurakuqit, Elena Gjikës, Aqif Pashë Elbasanit, Gjergj Fishtës, Mehmet Konicës, Ymer Prizrenit dhe emrave të tjerë të mëdhenj të kombit. I paharruar në jetë të jetëve qoftë kujtimi i të gjithë atyre që sakrifikuan ose dhanë jetën për fitimin e pavarësisë, mbrojtjen e saj dhe vendosjen e demokracisë në Shqipëri. 


Vëllezër e motra, 

Gjatë shekullit të fundit, ne provuam shembjen e perandorisë osmane; mbretërinë e parë dhe të suksesshme shqiptare; pushtimin fashist në prag e gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore; luftën çlirimtare kundër tyre; diktaturën komuniste për afro 50 vjet, si edhe tranzicionin e gjatë e të vështirë demokratik. Ky zhvillim tregon se asnjë vend në botë, përfshirë edhe Shqipërinë, nuk ka patur vetëm histori pozitive. Çdo gjë ka vendin e vet. Koha do të tregojë ku gabuam dhe ku kishim të drejtë. Sot nuk është e rëndësishme të mbajmë kokën pas, por të kapërcejmë të kaluarën e hidhur dhe të shohim përpara. E ardhmja i përket fëmijëve e nipërve tanë. Nuk duhet të lejojmë, që ata të na mallkojnë për punën që kemi bërë. 

Në këtë ditë të shënuar, ne jemi dëshmitarë, aktorë, prodhues, humbës dhe përfitues të një epoke të re ndryshimesh, që i jep fund tranzicionit dhe hap rrugën e konsolidimit të një sistemi vlerash qytetare e europiane, ashtu siç e aspiruan 90 vjet më parë themeluesit e shtetit shqiptar. 

Zhvillimet pozitive në Shqipëri janë shoqëruar edhe me zhvillime mjaft pozitive në Kosovë, Maqedoni dhe në Malin e Zi, ku shqiptarët kanë rikonfirmuar vullnetin e tyre për të ndërtuar një të ardhme të sigurtë, demokratike e të integruar për të gjithë qytetarët. Ne të gjithë ndihemi krenarë e të gëzuar me ecurinë e proceseve demokratike në Kosovë. Zgjedhjet e fundit atje treguan se Kosova ka hyrë në rrugën e pakthyeshme të demokracisë dhe vlerave perëndimore. Mendojmë se zgjidhja e statusit të Kosovës ka rëndësi të madhe për të ardhmen e rajonit. 

Ne kemi përkrahur stabilitetin dhe integritetin e Maqedonisë dhe kemi nxitur zhvillimet pozitive, që kanë çuar në përfaqësimin parlamentar e qeveritar të shqiptarëve. Njëkohësisht, ne vlerësojmë se zbatimi integral i Marrëveshjes së Ohrit përbën një domosdoshmëri e ndihmë, jo vetëm për ecurinë e mëtejshme të procesit demokratik dhe bashkëjetesën shqiptaro-maqedone, por edhe për stabilitetin e rajonit në tërësi. 

Sot bashkë me ne, Ditën e Pavarësisë e festojnë edhe mëse gjysëm milion shqiptarë, të cilët për arsye të ndryshme, kryesisht ekonomike, janë detyruar të emigrojnë gjatë 10 viteve të fundit në vendet perëndimore. Ata janë flamuri ynë në botë, krenaria dhe kultura jonë, pjesë e pandarë e trungut tonë kombëtar. Interesimi dhe kujdesi i shtetit dhe diplomacisë shqiptare duhet të jetë pjesë e pandarë e politikës.   

Njëkohësisht, rritja e kontakteve, prezencës dhe integrimit politik e ekonomik të diasporës shqiptare në të gjithë hapat e zhvillimeve social-ekonomike të vendit, duhet të jetë pjesë e objektivave kryesore të shtetit shqiptar. Diaspora jonë duhet të kontribojë më tepër për vendin ku prehen etërit dhe gjyshërit e tyre. 


Të dashur bashkëqytetarë, 

Përvjetorët e festat nuk janë vetëm ditë përqafimesh, por edhe reflektimesh e angazhimesh. Ne kemi nevojë ta përdorim këtë moment për të nxitur e thelluar procesin e nisur të reformave dhe të shtetit demokratik ligjor ku jeta, prona, liria, mendimi dhe besimi janë pasuri e çmuar, e garantuar dhe e paprekshme. Rruga e reformave që kemi nisur duhet të vazhdojë. Klima e re politike, e bazuar në bashkëpunimin pozitë  opozitë për thellimin e reformave, për integrimin euro-atlantik dhe për largimin nga politika konfliktuale 10 vjeçare, duhet thelluar e përhapur më tej. 

E ardhmja e jonë varet nga shumë gjëra, të cilat i kemi përmbledhur me një fjalë: detyra shtëpie. Por kushti kryesor është garantimi i stabilitetit politik, i cili më shumë se në interes të individëve të caktuar, është në interes të të gjithë shoqërisë dhe qytetarëve. Le të punojmë pa prapaskena, debate boshe e hipoteza pesimistësh, për të arritur rezultate konkrete.  

Ti kthejmë popullit besimin e buzëqeshjen dhe vendit perspektivën e krenarinë. Kritikët e përhershëm duhet të mos harrojnë se minusi më i madh për ne deri më sot ka qenë mungesa e stabilitetit politik, e cila ka ardhur në rradhë të parë si rezultat i një lufte politike të paprinciptë. Demokracia nuk ecën përpara me luftë e grindje, por me alternativa e debate, që ofrojnë vizione të qarta për zgjidhjen e problemeve dhe të ardhmen e vendit. 

Detyra jonë kryesore është që nocionin e pavarësisë së shtetit ta kuptojmë e ta konkretizojmë si pavarësi e individit të respektuar nga ligji, pronës e shenjtërimit të saj, mendimit e ideve si pjesë e shoqërisë së lirë, lëvizjes dhe e veprimit në emër të interesave të shoqërisë demokratike. Shteti është legjitim, demokracia është e sigurtë dhe shoqëria ndjehet e lirë vetëm nëse individi dhe idetë e tij janë të lira dhe të garantuara.  

Shqipëria ka vuajtur mjaft nga përjashtimi i ideve opozitare, nga persekutimi i mendimeve, nga diskriminimi i grupeve të caktuara të qytetarëve, nga loja me pronën e tjetrit dhe abuzimi me pushtetin. Koha kërkon një mentalitet të ri mendimi dhe veprimi, që harmonizon dëshirat personale të individëve e grupeve të caktuara me ato të shoqërisë në tërësi. 

Partitë dhe fushatat shkojnë e vijnë, shteti është dhe mbetet një. Ne kemi nevojë për një shtet të fortë në dobi dhe në shërbim të qytetarëve. Partitë janë pjesë e pazëvëndësueshme e pluralizmit të ideve, por misioni i ndërtimit dhe forcimit të shtetit të së drejtës qëndron mbi çdo parti. Një shtet i qytetarëve, i aftë tu shërbejë atyre, ndërtohet nga qytetarë të guximshëm dhe të palodhur.  

Si president dua tju përsëris premtimin që bëra me 24 korrik: mbi çdo gjë vë Shqipërinë dhe interesat e saj. Ky është detyrimi im kushtetues, vullneti dhe angazhimi im i palëkundur personal përpara qytetarëve dhe vendit. Ndaj edhe kërkoj nga të gjithë bashkëqytetarët e mi, faktori politik dhe biznesi: mirëkuptim, bindje ndaj ligjit e vendosmëri për të ecur përpara. 

Secili prej nesh duhet të sillet, të mendojë dhe të veprojë si një patriot i mirë për vendin e vet. Të jesh patriot do të thotë të duash vendin tënd dhe të respektosh dashurinë e të tjerëve për vendin e tyre. Në kohën e sotme patriot i mirë është ai që respekton ligjin, lufton për lirinë e vet dhe të shtetasve të tjerë, paguan taksat dhe e konsideron vehten, aktor të rëndësishëm të përfitimeve dhe përgjegjësive në shoqëri.  

Ky është një mesazh sidomos për klasën politike, të zgjedhurit dhe të emëruarit, punonjësit e drejtësisë dhe në të gjitha nivelet e tjera të administratës. Ata që kanë spekulluar me urtësinë dhe fisnikërinë e popullit shqiptar dhe janë pasuruar padrejtësisht, duhet dhe do të përballen me drejtësinë. Ata duhet të kuptojnë përfundimisht se vendi ynë i vogël, varfër dhe i vonuar, nuk ka dhe nuk mund të ketë më kohë për të humbur qoftë me eksperimente politike, qoftë me praktika abuzive në emër të shtetit. 

Në ditët, javët, muajt dhe vitet e ardhshme na presin sfida të mëdha. Vendi ka një sërë problemesh për të zgjidhur, në mënyrë që rruga e reformave të jetë e sigurtë dhe e suksesshme. Reformat në sistemin e drejtësisë, në fushën ekonomike, në sistemin zgjedhor, në çeshtjen e pronave, në Forcat e Armatosura, në administratën publike dhe sektorë të tjerë të rëndësishëm, përbëjnë disa nga objektivat tona kryesore, realizimi të cilave është i domosdoshëm për integrimin tonë në NATO dhe në Bashkimin Europian. 

Unë kam besim të plotë se me punë, përkushtim dhe ndershmëri do tia arrijmë me sukses në rrugën që kemi nisur. Le të jetë ky përvjetor një nxitje për të gjithë ne për më shumë angazhim e bashkim. Le të shërbejë ky moment që tju uroj juve dhe gjithë qytetarëve e bashkëkombasve tanë, gëzuar festën e pavarësisë.  

Dëshira ime është e mbetet që të ndodhem sot pranë cdo familje shqiptare, në Shqipëri, Kosovë, Maqedoni, Greqi, Itali, SHBA, Australi dhe kudo tjeter ku ajo ndodhet, për të ndarë gëzimin e festës dhe për ti siguruar se shqetësimet e tyre dhe aspiratat e përbashëta kombëtare do të jenë pjesa kryesore e preokupimeve të mia derisa të zgjidhen. 

Zoti qoftë me shqiptarët dhe Shqipërinë! 





TIRANE (28 Nëntor) 

- Presidenti i Republikës Alfred Moisiu, në kuadrin e 90-vjetorit të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë, dekoroi sot disa nga figurat e historisë sonë për kontributin, vlerat që mbartin dhe shembullin që transmetojnë për brezat e ardhshëm. 

-At Gjergj Fishta u nderua (pas vdekjes) me urdhërin "Nderi i Kombit" me motivacionin "Një nga figurat më madhore të popullit shqiptar, me kontribut të shquar si poet e gjuhëtar, publicist e politikan, mendimtar e luftëtar i paepur i çështjes kombëtare, vepra e të cilit është një nga pasuritë e vyera të trashëgimisë kulturore e atdhetare të kombit tonë". 

Gjithashtu, me urdhërin "Nderi i Kombit" u nderua 

Elena Gjika (Dora D'Istria), me motivacionin "Publiciste e shkrimtare përparimtare që popullarizoi në qarqet europaine çështjen shqiptare dhe përkrahu me të gjitha forcat Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare". 

Sotir Kolea 
At Vasil Marko 
U nderuan me Urdhërin "Naim Frashëri" i Artë, ku At Vasili u përkujtua për themelimin e Kishës Kombëtare shqiptare në SHBA dhe Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare. 

Urdhëri "Naim Frashëri" i Artë iu dha edhe luftëtares së lëvizjes së viteve '20 kundër moscopëtimit të Shqipërisë dhe për emancipimin e gruas shqiptare, Marie Çoba, (pas vdekjes). 


Urdhëri "Naim Frashëri i Argjendtë" iu dha arbëreshit patriot nga Siçilia, Anselmo Lorechio, për përkushtimin e tij në propagandimin në arenën ndërkombëtare të programeve politike të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, si dhe mikut të Shqipërisë në Britaninë e Madhe (pas vdekjes) Aubrey Herbert, për mbrojtjen e çështjes shqiptare në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris dhe për kontributin e dhënë për pranimin e vendit tonë në Lidhjen e Kombeve. 

Ndërkohë, Presidenti Moisiu dekoroi me "Medaljen e Artë të Shqiponjës" (pas vdekjes) figura të tilla si:

-Fehim Zavalani
-Hajredin Fratari, 
-Idriz Gjakova 
-Ismail Haki Nikoci 
-Ismail Progonati
-Ismail Klosi, 
-Nyzhet Vrioni, 
-Sejfi Vllamasi, 
-Oso Kuka
Pjetër Gurakuqi

.. për kontributin e tyre të çmuar në lëvizjen kombëtare dhe pavarësinë e Shqipërisë, luftëtarë të penës, gjuhës amtare dhe pushkës. 

Medalja "Për merita të veçanta civilëe " iu dha z.Petrit Velaj, për kontributin e tij dhe qëndresën e paepur ndaj diktaturës dhe pjesëmarrjes aktive në Lëvizjen Demokratike të viteve '90, shembull i luftëtarit për liri, demokraci e përparim.

 anjo/mr (BalkanWeb)


-------------

Thekse nga intervista e Presidentit Rugova dhënë gazetës "Bota sot" 

Prishtinë, 27 nëntor (QIK) 


- Presidenti i Kosovës Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës, i ka dhënë një intervistë gazetës "Bota sot" që botohet në numrin e sotëm festiv, me rastin e 90-vjetorit të Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë dhe Ditës së Flamurit. Presidenti Rugova vlerëson se tani shqiptarët kanë arritur mjaft, ata janë forcuar gjithkund, në të gjitha viset e tyre. 

Duke mos hyrë në elaborimet historike, Presidenti Rugova thotë se flet për kohën më të re, për vitet e 90-ta e këndej. "Pra, shqiptarët e Kosovës, shqiptarët në Maqedoni, Preshevë e Mal të Zi, organizuan dhe krijuan veprimet e tyre. Dhe, siç e dini, hapat që u ndërmorën në Kosovë - si referendumi për Pavarësinë e Kosovës e akte të tjera - të gjitha këto, vunë baza për Pavarësinë e Kosovës, për ç'gjë të gjithë shqiptarët janë dakord. Edhe atëherë, kur u bë Referendumi, ishin të pajtimit që Kosova të jetë e pavarur. 

Mund të themi se Pavarësia e Kosovës do të qetësonte popullin e Kosovës dhe do të qetësonte rajonin", tha ai.  Ndërkaq për shqiptarët në Maqedoni tha se tani ata janë pjesë e rëndësishme, si edhe shqiptarët në Preshevë dhe në Mal të Zi. "Për të gjithë me rëndësi është integrimi në Evropë, në Bashkimin Evropian dhe në NATO", tha z.Rugova dhe shtoi se Shqipëria pas vitit 90, përkundër problemeve të tranzicionit e të tjera, ka arritur mjaft. 

"Pra, mund të jemi të kënaqur me këtë që kemi arritur dhe kërkesat e synimet që i kemi për të ardhmen, falë atyre burrave që i kanë nisur ato procese. Është Dita e Flamurit, dita më e rëndësishme, dita e dytë më e rëndësishme pas 28 Nëntorit të Gjergj Kastriotit - Skënderbeut", nënvizoi Rugova. 

Presidenti Rugova në vazhdim tha se pavarësia është përcaktim i popullit, në bazë të referendumit të Kosovës, dhe është punuar vazhdimisht, që Kosova të jetë e lirë, e pavarur dhe demokratike. "Kjo është një prej objektivave të institucioneve të Kosovës - të punojmë për pavarësi sa më shpejt aq më mirë. Mund të them se ka gjithnjë e më shumë mirëkuptim ndërkombëtar, sepse për 3 vjet e gjysmë pas luftës Kosova ka progres shumë të madh. 

Për të çuar më tej këtë progres gjithsesi do të ndihmonte pavarësia. Proceset do të shpejtoheshin, sidomos në rrafshin ekonomik, sepse do të kishim qasje në institucionet ndërkombëtare", thekson Presidenti Rugova, duke theksuar se edhe kohëve të fundit për zhvillimet në Kosovë janë dhënë vlerësime pozitive, se ka një interesim gjithnjë e më të madh që kjo çështje të zgjidhet sa më pare. 

"Pavarësia e Kosovës do të qetësonte Gadishullin Ilirik, apo siç i kanë thënë më vonë Ballkanin. Them se ka mirëkuptim për këtë çështje, dhe tash puna është te hapat që do të bëjmë së bashku me miqtë tanë", tha ai.

Duke komentuar emërimin e senatorit Bob Dol Ambasador Nderi dhe përfaqësues të lartë të Kosovës në SHBA, dhe reagimet e ndryshme, Presidenti Rugova thotë se "ky ishte një nder për mua dhe nderim që populli i Kosovës i bën një njeriu", sepse senatori Dol "për më shumë se një dekadë ka punuar për Kosovën dhe ai do t'i përfaqësojë interesat tona në SHBA". 

"Natyrisht ka pasur reagime të vogla, por në përgjithësi nga populli është pritur mirë. Është pritur mirë edhe nga senatori Dol, edhe në SHBA është pritur mirë. Te puna e reagimeve, besoj se ishte më shumë një çështje e diskutimit e kompetencave sesa e kontestimit", tha z.Rugova, duke paralajmëruar në të ardhmen edhe emërime të tjera, së bashku me UNMIK-un për të hapur përfaqësi zyrtare në SHBA dhe në vende evropiane. "Titujt e ambasadorit të nderit, janë në kompetenca të Presidentit", tha Dr. Rugova. 

Në vërejtjet e gazetës se kompetencat e ndërkombëtarëve po kalojnë ngadalë në institucionet vendore. Presidenti Rugova tha: "Bartja graduale e kompetencave është çështje që do ta diskutojmë dhe jemi duke e diskutuar. 

UNMIK-u është dakord. Është çështje e kohës kur do ta bëjmë këtë, por jemi duke punuar gjithësesi. Institucionet e Kosovës duhet të kenë kompetenca gjithnjë e më shumë. Për rrjedhojë, UNMIK-u do të jetë në rolin monitorues në zhvillim e sipër të gjërave, një monitoring që do të na ndihmojë". 

"Tash institucionet e Kosovës do të marrin gradualisht më shumë kompetenca. Me KFOR-in, që është një organizatë ushtarake e cila merret me sigurinë dhe mbrojtjen e Kosovës, kemi marrëdhënie shumë të mira, sepse, siç e dini, nga fillimi ka ndihmuar shumë Kosovën, ka kryer madje edhe punë humanitare, sociale, etj. Unë them se do të kemi bashkëpunim të mirë me NATO-n përgjithmonë. Këto raportet janë shumë të mira, të shkëlqyeshme. Përsëri po them me UNMIK-un janë konflikte interesash". 

Presidenti Rugova në vazhdim foli për propozimin që kënga "Kushtrimi i Kosovës", apo siç i thonë ndryshe edhe "Kur ka ra Kushtrimi n' Kosovë", të bëhet himn i Kosovës. "Ajo është këngë të cilën e kanë kënduar burrat gjatë viteve 1908-1910. 

Është një tekst i denjë me të gjitha elementet artistike, muzikore, që mund të jetë himni i Kosovës. Këtë gjë sigurisht që do të shikojmë; duhet të pasurohet dhe do të bëhet një tekst i mirë", tha Presidenti dhe shtoi se do të shikohet mundësia edhe për flamurin e Kosovës - të Dardanisë, siç po i thonë në mënyrë të popullarizuar - përmes procedurave të legalizohet. 

Duke folur për bashkëpunimin e tolerancën ndërshqiptare dhe komentuar vrasjet politike që kanë ndodhur në Kosovë, Presidenti Rugova: "Gjithësesi ne të gjitha këto duhet të vendosim, siç e theksoni ju, bashkëpunimin shqiptar brenda Kosovës, pastaj ndërmjet shqiptarëve kudo që janë. Këto duhet t'i vendosim në baza demokratike. Gjithsesi tolerancë, një mirëkuptim për njëri-tjetrin, qoftë në kuptimin politik, të grupeve politike, pastaj të grupeve të ndryshme shoqërore, poashtu edhe njerëzore". 

Mirëpo, për fat të keq, tha në vazhdim Rugova, po ndodhin këso vrasjesh, siç ishte rasti i fundit, me vrasjen e kryetarit të komunës së Therandës Ukë Bytyçit. "Njerëz që nuk kanë tolerance, jo vetëm politike, por edhe njerëzore, i bëjnë këto. Ato grupe duhet t'i pranojnë normat demokratike të jetës, sepse populli i Kosovës është përcaktuar për ato norma. Ata duhet t'i pranojnë rregullat e jetës demokratike, në shoqëri dhe në shtetin e Kosovës", tha ai. 

Në fund, i pyetur se cili është mesazhi i tij për popullin e Kosovës në këtë festë të rëndësishme të shqiptarëve, Presisdenti i Kosovës tha: "Mesazhi im është të punojmë më shumë. 

Me rastin e festave të këtilla, që kanë një simbolikë të përgjithshme për krejt një popull, një simbolikë që i themi Dita e Flamurit, 28 Nëntori, Dita e Pavarësisë, uroj pra që të punojmë sa më shumë, të kemi një vetërespekt dhe respekt për institucionet tona, të jemi sa më të organizuar. Të kemi një stabilitet politik dhe ekonomik dhe të realizojmë sa më parë njohjen formale të Pavarësisë së Kosovës. 

Çdo të mirë dhe urime! Pra, siç e thamë më parë, Kosova do të ketë ditën e vet shtetërore apo kombëtare. Deri më tash e kemi kremtuar 2 Korrikun, ndërsa 12 qershorin tash pas luftës si ditë të lirisë së Kosovës, ditë kur hynë trupat e NATO-s në Kosovë. 28 Nëntori do të mbetet për të gjithë shqiptarët si ditë e shënuar historike", tha mes tjerash në këtë intervistë dhënë gazetës "Bota sot, Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova.

----------

